
QUIC in the wild, only for Google ad advantage - Flimm
https://blog.brave.com/quic-in-the-wild-for-google-ad-advantage/
======
coderobe
I don't think the people that wrote this know how QUIC works and what its
benefits are.

The problem is not QUIC, it's the request API the adblockers use to filter the
content. QUIC is a fast, documented protocol used by way more people and
organisations that aren't Google.

~~~
coderobe
They ask google to:

'Confirm, with appropriate supporting data, that their bid requests made with
QUIC are not anti-competitive, and justify why bid requests are being used by
a new and opaque request protocol under conditions where competitors are bound
to use TCP with its extra round trip overhead.'

Which just looks like they have no idea what they're talking about.

Things QUIC isn't:

\- Limited to Google(rs)

\- "Opaque" as-is, it's just that the JS APIs are bad. It's still
_experimental_ software after all.

